# best slicer for you $$$



## sbishop (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I need a new slicer, I had access to a Hobart 610 but my friend no longer lives close by....so for the reason of this post.

I would love to get another Hobart but they are a bit $$$$ and for the last 6 months I haven't seen any used local ones. I did do a few searches and found some of you are using an avantco 10"....just wondering how they are holding up.

my main use for the slicer is back bacon (loin)....but I do slice up bellies once in a while..i was cutting down in half for the Hobart...so I don't mind doing that too....I slice roast beef and roast pork for sandwhiches too....that's pretty much it.

the avantco SL310 is at the high end of my budget. any other suggestions....I just don't want an elcheapo unit.

Thanks for any suggestions

Sbishop


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 3, 2014)

I found mine on craigslist. I drove 45 miles to pick it up. Got it for $150. A model 1612 which is a beast. It took me several months of checking CL, but finally found one. Not familiar with Avantco units


----------



## haywire haywood (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought a Chef's Choice 632 after burning up a hamilton beach slicer on a piece of prosciutto.  It's better, but is still nowhere near commercial grade.  Still, with the optional smooth blade, I sliced about 8lbs of prosciutto paper thin this week without killing it.  I just had to slice a plate full and then give it a break while I was vacuum bagging what I had sliced. 

What to look for is a shrouded blade (which mine doesn't have).  If you notice the commercial models, only about an inch of the blade is exposed.  That keeps the meat from dragging on the blade as you slice.  Only an inch of the meat is in contact with the blade instead of the whole slab dragging on the exposed blade.  This makes much better use of the power the motor has.  Mine would be a different animal without this added load.

Ian


----------



## sbishop (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

Does the chef's choice 632 come with a sharpener?

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-4-hp/177SL310.html

At 299$ for the avantco, isn't this a good deal?

Thanks

steve


----------



## haywire haywood (Dec 11, 2014)

It looks like a commercial model, but their disclaimer about use is disconcerting.   No, a sharpener doesn't come with mine.


----------

